# Palmetto Retriever Club FT



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Any news on the derby today? I know they had some very strong thunderstorms around noon....

Thanks!
Kyle


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

Looking for news on Open at Palmetto...
Thanks,
Freya


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks to land blind: 1,3,6,10-14, 16, 21,22,23,25-29, 31,33,35,41-46,49,50,51,56,57,60,61,63,65,69,77


----------



## Jerry and Freya (Sep 13, 2008)

lbbuckler said:


> Open callbacks to land blind: 1,3,6,10-14, 16, 21,22,23,25-29, 31,33,35,41-46,49,50,51,56,57,60,61,63,65,69,77


Thanks for the update...
Freya


----------



## Scott R. (Mar 13, 2012)

Kyle Garris said:


> Any news on the derby today? I know they had some very strong thunderstorms around noon....
> 
> Thanks!
> Kyle


Nealcrest Happy Hour ("Tiki") won it. Congrats to owner Joel Porter!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Scott R. said:


> Nealcrest Happy Hour ("Tiki") won it. Congrats to owner Joel Porter!



I am pretty sure this is the placements (don't know about any JAMs):

1st--Tiki--Elizabeth Dixon (makes Derby List)
2nd--Atticus--Carey Phillips
3rd--Hugh Arthur (not sure which dog)
4th--Chief--Rob Johnson
RJ--Dash--Joanna Lewis

Congrats to everyone and also to Lynne Thompson, who bred litter mates Tiki and Chief


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Open callbacks ..Good Luck #69..."Wyatt".. 

Q callbacks, results? Thanks 

judy


----------



## lbbuckler (Jun 7, 2008)

Open callbacks to water blind:1,3,6,12,13,14,16,18,21,23,27,28,29,35,41,44,45,49,56,57,60,65,77


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Judy Chute said:


> Open callbacks ..Good Luck #69..."Wyatt"..


Seconded. They have the Open win--I'd love to see Jeff and Wyatt do well enough to qualify for the NFC and NAFC in the first trial and just kick back the rest of the season.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

DoubleHaul said:


> Seconded. They have the Open win--I'd love to see Jeff and Wyatt do well enough to qualify for the NFC and NAFC in the first trial and just kick back the rest of the season.


Any news on the AM? ..weekend is not over yet


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations! ... Atticus and Carey 2nd in the Derby


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I had a littermate to Tki and Chief in training for a month while owner was out of town. Nice female with LOTS of go.


DoubleHaul said:


> I am pretty sure this is the placements (don't know about any JAMs):
> 
> 1st--Tiki--Elizabeth Dixon (makes Derby List)
> 2nd--Atticus--Carey Phillips
> ...


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Joanna Lewis for her RJ with Dash and to all who placed in the Derby! Love those youngsters!

rita


----------



## Kyle Garris (Oct 27, 2005)

Any Open/Am/Qual news? Thanks!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Rev Open win and Am 4th Yay Rev. This is second hand.


----------

